
Livescribe 3, Jot Script and Pencil: Three “Smart” Pens for the Tablet Era - jedwhite
http://allthingsd.com/20131119/livescribe-3-jot-script-and-pencil-three-smart-pens-for-the-tablet-era/
======
jedwhite
I've been using the new Jot Script and the positional determination when
writing is good. As the reviewer notes, the biggest problem is the "feel" of
tapping on the glass. It is like writing on glass with a ballpoint pen. You
naturally expect the more tactile softened sensation of a pen landing on
paper, so it jars a little. If there was a screen cover that worked with
capacitative touch and felt like like paper it would be more natural.

